# Mass. State Trooper struck by drunk driver.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A Message from SPAM

Overnight at approximately 22:00 hours A Trooper was struck in his marked cruiser by an impaired driver in Taunton. The Trooper immediately called for help over his radio and numerous agencies responded including fellow Troopers, Taunton Police and Taunton Fire. The operator of the vehicle that struck our Trooper was arrested on scene for OUI.
Our Trooper was transported by EMS from the scene to a local area hospital where he was treated for non life threatening injuries. We would like to extend our thoughts to the injured members and his family during this difficult time as well as our gratitude to all of the public safety personnel that responded to help when one of our own was in need.
This incident yet again underscores the dangers of the job but also the immense risk that impaired drivers create on our roads. Our message is simple — DRIVE SOBER.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

From Ellen Engelhardt until today, nobody realizes the dangers troopers and other cops on road face from these pathetic and selfish lushes. SO glad William Senne' is smiling and making bigs bucks in prime real estate. Wonder how much he donates to MADD?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I just hope his recovery is both physically and mentally complete and not rushed.


----------

